

Boldly going nowhere: Nasa ends plan to put man back on Moon - jackfoxy
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/space/article7149543.ece

======
stretchwithme
1 ego-driven DC boondoggle down, 10,000 to go

